

Ask HN: How can I capitalize a unique domain name? - deiu

Klaus Iohannis is the new elected president of Romania - I own iohannis.ro and klausiohannis.ro<p>Can you tell me what&#x27;s the value of a domain name like this?
Also, what is the best route to capitalize it?
======
FroshKiller
I'd recommend some form of String.ToUpper in the standard library of your
choice. Why reinvent the wheel?

